# Farmers Market advice, please! (Australia)



## cinta (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am in the process of building up my handmade CP soap stocks, and I'm very interested in selling them at our local Farmers Market. I popped in to the market this morning and picked up a stall application form, but the guy was unable to answer a few of my questions. I'll give the organizer a call on Monday to clear up anything I'm still unsure of by then, but I thought I'd pick all your brains first!   

Here are my questions...

1. Do I need an ABN to apply for public liability & products liability insurance?

2. Am I required to register with the National Industrial Chemicals Notification and Assessment Scheme (NICNAS) before I can sell my soaps at the market? If so, do I need an ABN to register with NICNAS?

3. For those of you who have public & products liability insurance, who is your insurer? There are so many out there! Their cover & fees are all quite similar, but I'd be interested to hear some reccomendations.

I'm in Victoria, Australia, and I'm not sure if the legalities concerned with selling at markets vary from state to state. I probably have alot more questions, but these are the main things I'm wondering about for now. 

Thanks!


----------



## alland (Aug 2, 2010)

*Your questions*

Hi Cinta 
How did you get on at the markets in Melbourne?
Im on the Gold Coast and thinking about doing the local markets here


----------

